# DuoPhase wiring



## geekmacdaddy (Aug 16, 2019)

I know I'm missing something for the 2/inputs 2/output wiriing. Instructions say Tip of the Out on Phasor B to the Ring of the In on Phasor A, correct? When I do that, I'm never able to access both phasors with one input. I've been wiring tip to tip to make it work with input B to output A as in the photo. Help?


----------



## Nostradoomus (Aug 17, 2019)

Not 100% sure but it looks like maybe you’ve connected ring to ring. Move the connection on the jack to the right of the 9v on your picture to the empty lug and see how that treats ya!


----------



## Robert (Aug 17, 2019)

I need to make the build docs a bit clearer on this particular wiring scheme...

You need a _switching_ 1/4" jack for the input of the second phase circuit.

The idea is that you send the output from the first circuit to the _Switched Tip_ lug of the second circuit.     When no plug is inserted into the input of the second circuit it will connect them in series for one big 12-stage phaser.     When you do plug into the second input it will break the internal connection and behave like two independent phasers.


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Aug 17, 2019)

That makes a ton of sense, and it IS in the instructions, I missed it. Thank you. Is there a way to get one in, two out?


----------



## Robert (Aug 17, 2019)

Instead of going from the Output of the first phase into the Switched Tip of the second phase, go from the Input of the first phase to the Switched Tip Input of the second phase.

If you do this you lose the internal series capability.....    unless you add a toggle switch to select between the Input / Output of the first phase.


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Aug 17, 2019)

Thanks once again. Loving the pedal even more now. The toggle will be an addition. Thanks Mike.


----------



## zgrav (Aug 17, 2019)

with the 4 jacks wired you actually get 1 in, two out -- but one of the two is for one phaser, and the other is for both of them.


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Aug 17, 2019)

zgrav said:


> with the 4 jacks wired you actually get 1 in, two out -- but one of the two is for one phaser, and the other is for both of them.


In series though, not seperate units in seperate outputs with one input. the 2nd wiring that MIke suggests gives you that.


----------



## zgrav (Aug 17, 2019)

yep.


----------

